# Visitor Visa 600 (Subclass 600) for kids of Permanent residence Parent



## Rocky_25

Dear All,

I believe some of the parents opted to apply for Visitor visa 600, and apply for permanent child visa from onshore, and I have also done the same. I have applied on 20th Nov, and within a week received a request to submit Pre-Natal documents which I uploaded within a week, and thereafter status is Further assessment. Moreover the timeline for Visitor visa is increasing day-by-day.
So thought if we can share the updates and timelines of those who opted to apply for visitor visa 600 for their kids.

It will be really helpful for parents who are waiting with no clue, and will be a valuable information to plan accordingly.


----------



## IamWinner

Same here. Applied SC600 on 28th Oct.
Submitted all the requested documents
Status - Further Assessment


----------



## Pardhu

Rocky_25 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I believe some of the parents opted to apply for Visitor visa 600, and apply for permanent child visa from onshore, and I have also done the same. I have applied on 20th Nov, and within a week received a request to submit Pre-Natal documents which I uploaded within a week, and thereafter status is Further assessment. Moreover the timeline for Visitor visa is increasing day-by-day.
> So thought if we can share the updates and timelines of those who opted to apply for visitor visa 600 for their kids.
> 
> It will be really helpful for parents who are waiting with no clue, and will be a valuable information to plan accordingly.


Hi Rocky,

I think i am also in same boat. I had applied SC 600 ( family sponsored stream). what is the stream did you applied?


----------



## Rocky_25

Pardhu said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> I think i am also in same boat. I had applied SC 600 ( family sponsored stream). what is the stream did you applied?


Hi Pardhu, 
I applied as Visitor Visa. Also can you share your timelines and status?


----------



## Pardhu

Rocky_25 said:


> Hi Pardhu,
> I applied as Visitor Visa. Also can you share your timelines and status?


Applied on 23-DEC-2020
Medicals done 29-DEC-2020

Status is received only.


----------



## Pardhu

Rocky_25 said:


> Hi Pardhu,
> I applied as Visitor Visa. Also can you share your timelines and status?


did you applied travel exemption also??


----------



## IamWinner

I applied travel exemption but it got rejected stating that you don't have visa yet.


----------



## Pardhu

IamWinner said:


> I applied travel exemption but it got rejected stating that you don't have visa yet.


oh..but i see some people lucky people got visa grant after applying travel exemption..with in one week they got visa grant..


----------



## IamWinner

Yea... And that was the reason I applied for exemption, but was not lucky enough. You can also raise exemption, no harm in trying.


----------



## hrithikfan04

Friends , I have applied 101 in Dec mid 2020 and got acknowledgement on 7th Jan 2021. Now planning to apply Visitor visa.

can you please suggest forms and list of documents required for it. do they need attestation or just normal form fill and docs upload


----------



## IamWinner

rohitgupta007 said:


> Friends , I have applied 101 in Dec mid 2020 and got acknowledgement on 7th Jan 2021. Now planning to apply Visitor visa.
> 
> can you please suggest forms and list of documents required for it. do they need attestation or just normal form fill and docs upload


For visitor visa, you just need to login to your immiaccount, fill the form, attach all the docs and submit the application. No attestation required on the documents. 
Docs required almost similar to Child visa 101 - Form 1229, Sponsor salary slips, bank stmnt, passport, birth certificate, parents passport, visa, etc


----------



## Rocky_25

IamWinner said:


> Yea... And that was the reason I applied for exemption, but was not lucky enough. You can also raise exemption, no harm in trying.


Hi IamWinner/Pardhu,

As per my knowledge we do not have to raise exemption, kids are automatically exempted, as they are dependent and immediate family member.
We just need a valid visa to travel.

Pls check below link, and correct any:






COVID-19 and the border







covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Rocky_25

And also in other thread[child 101 visa] , one guy mentioned he applied for exemption, and he got a response that exemption not required, and eligible to travel.


----------



## IamWinner

Rocky_25 said:


> Hi IamWinner/Pardhu,
> 
> As per my knowledge we do not have to raise exemption, kids are automatically exempted, as they are dependent and immediate family member.
> We just need a valid visa to travel.
> 
> Pls check below link, and correct any:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 and the border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au


In the link it's mentioned, Child having visa 101, 102, 445 doesn't require an exemption, but we will be entering on visitor visa 600. Hence, I thought exemption is required in this case.


----------



## tiwary.r

Rocky_25 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I believe some of the parents opted to apply for Visitor visa 600, and apply for permanent child visa from onshore, and I have also done the same. I have applied on 20th Nov, and within a week received a request to submit Pre-Natal documents which I uploaded within a week, and thereafter status is Further assessment. Moreover the timeline for Visitor visa is increasing day-by-day.
> So thought if we can share the updates and timelines of those who opted to apply for visitor visa 600 for their kids.
> 
> It will be really helpful for parents who are waiting with no clue, and will be a valuable information to plan accordingly.



Similar situation with me, Applied on 4th Dec2020, Have done medicals and submitted pre natal records. Since then, its 'Further Assessment'


----------



## tiwary.r

tiwary.r said:


> Similar situation with me, Applied on 4th Dec2020, Have done medicals and submitted pre natal records. Since then, its 'Further Assessment'


Btw, I know few people in one of the whatsapp group who applied in nov 2020 and got the visitor visa within 2-3 days. I was wondering if I did some mistake while applying until I read this thread. So I am not alone!.


----------



## Rocky_25

IamWinner said:


> In the link it's mentioned, Child having visa 101, 102, 445 doesn't require an exemption, but we will be entering on visitor visa 600. Hence, I thought exemption is required in this case.


IamWinner, I think as per below , they have categorized the dependent family members, who can enter with any valid visa without exemption. Moreover if you have Partner (subclasses 100, 309, 801, 820) and Child (subclasses 101, 102, 445) you do not have to raise a exemption.

You are only considered to be an immediate family member if you are:

a spouse
a de facto partner
a dependent child
a legal guardian.
Partner (subclasses 100, 309, 801, 820) and Child (subclasses 101, 102, 445) visa holders can come to Australia. You do not need to request an exemption to Australia’s travel restrictions.


----------



## Rocky_25

tiwary.r said:


> Btw, I know few people in one of the whatsapp group who applied in nov 2020 and got the visitor visa within 2-3 days. I was wondering if I did some mistake while applying until I read this thread. So I am not alone!.


If we refer to below thread, there are people who applied in June and got the earliest visa by Oct, so the trend was 4 month processing. So definitely someone getting in 2-3 days in the month of Nov is surprising.








Child Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 101) processing time


Hi, Same is the case with me. I applied on 28th Oct. They asked further documents within a week. And submitted the requested documents. The status of my application is still 'Further Assessment'. No updates yet. Thanks. Hi , Thanks for sharing the details, if possible please reply on below...




www.expatforum.com


----------



## Rocky_25

IamWinner said:


> I applied travel exemption but it got rejected stating that you don't have visa yet.


Hi IamWinner,

When you applied for Exemption, and within how many days you got the response.


----------



## tiwary.r

Rocky_25 said:


> If we refer to below thread, there are people who applied in June and got the earliest visa by Oct, so the trend was 4 month processing. So definitely someone getting in 2-3 days in the month of Nov is surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Child Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 101) processing time
> 
> 
> Hi, Same is the case with me. I applied on 28th Oct. They asked further documents within a week. And submitted the requested documents. The status of my application is still 'Further Assessment'. No updates yet. Thanks. Hi , Thanks for sharing the details, if possible please reply on below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.expatforum.com


For reference I am attaching 2 snapshots

PERSON 1-









PERSON 2


----------



## tiwary.r

tiwary.r said:


> For reference I am attaching 2 snapshots
> 
> PERSON 1-
> View attachment 98984
> 
> 
> PERSON 2
> 
> View attachment 98985


This also puzzles me when few people got the visitor visa so quickly and also they were not asked for any pre natal documents as it was asked from us.
Clueless to the core!


----------



## Rocky_25

tiwary.r said:


> This also puzzles me when few people got the visitor visa so quickly and also they were not asked for any pre natal documents as it was asked from us.
> Clueless to the core!


Hi Tiwary.r,

If possible please confirm whether they opted for priority service which costs 1000 AUD extra apart from visa fees, and you get the grant in 48 hours.

If that is the case then it's possible.


----------



## IamWinner

Rocky_25 said:


> Hi IamWinner,
> 
> When you applied for Exemption, and within how many days you got the response.


Hi Rocky_25

I applied for exemption around a week ago and got response within a day


----------



## Rocky_25

IamWinner said:


> Hi Rocky_25
> 
> I applied for exemption around a week ago and got response within a day


Thanks IamWinner, seems quick one so better to wait for Visa grant and then apply anyway to avoid exemption doubts.


----------



## IamWinner

Rocky_25 said:


> Thanks IamWinner, seems quick one so better to wait for Visa grant and then apply anyway to avoid exemption doubts.


Yea... We can wait till we get visa

On reading above posts, it's really surprising people getting visa in 2-3 days during these times specially now when they have updated their processing times to 7-8 months.


----------



## hrithikfan04

tiwary.r said:


> For reference I am attaching 2 snapshots
> 
> PERSON 1-
> View attachment 98984
> 
> 
> PERSON 2
> 
> View attachment 98985


pls check inbox


----------



## tiwary.r

Rocky_25 said:


> Hi Tiwary.r,
> 
> If possible please confirm whether they opted for priority service which costs 1000 AUD extra apart from visa fees, and you get the grant in 48 hours.
> 
> If that is the case then it's possible.


Hi Rocky_25,
Sorry for late reply. I asked about the priority service and she said she went with the general option. The priority service is freezed for now due to pandemic .


----------



## IamWinner

tiwary.r said:


> Hi Rocky_25,
> Sorry for late reply. I asked about the priority service and she said she went with the general option. The priority service is freezed for now due to pandemic .


Hi tiwary.r,

Can you check with them whether they have already applied Child Visa 101 and then they have applied for 600? In that case, may be their doc verification is going on in 101 application and they got 600 so quickly.

Thanks.


----------



## tiwary.r

IamWinner said:


> Hi tiwary.r,
> 
> Can you check with them whether they have already applied Child Visa 101 and then they have applied for 600? In that case, may be their doc verification is going on in 101 application and they got 600 so quickly.
> 
> Thanks.


They didn’t apply for 101. They applied for visitor visa which they received in 2 days. Now they will apply for 802 after reaching Australia.


----------



## IamWinner

tiwary.r said:


> They didn’t apply for 101. They applied for visitor visa which they received in 2 days. Now they will apply for 802 after reaching Australia.


Ok.. thanks... Can you pls clarify one more thing.. Did they apply for 3 months visitor visa? As more than 3 months will ask for medicals, and with medicals it's difficult to get it in 2-3 days timeframe.
Thanks.


----------



## tiwary.r

IamWinner said:


> Ok.. thanks... Can you pls clarify one more thing.. Did they apply for 3 months visitor visa? As more than 3 months will ask for medicals, and with medicals it's difficult to get it in 2-3 days timeframe.
> Thanks.


She asked for 6 months and not 12 months as I did.


----------



## IamWinner

tiwary.r said:


> She asked for 6 months and not 12 months as I did.


Ok.. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Pardhu

Rocky_25 said:


> Hi IamWinner,
> 
> When you applied for Exemption, and within how many days you got the response.





IamWinner said:


> In the link it's mentioned, Child having visa 101, 102, 445 doesn't require an exemption, but we will be entering on visitor visa 600. Hence, I thought exemption is required in this case.


I had applied Travel exemption for my Kid.. I got today email notification its approved. 

But Visa status is still RECEIVED..


----------



## hrithikfan04

Pardhu said:


> I had applied Travel exemption for my Kid.. I got today email notification its approved.
> 
> But Visa status is still RECEIVED..


Hi @Pardhu , you applied for how many months and when did you applied. From India or Australia .


----------



## Pardhu

rohitgupta007 said:


> Hi @Pardhu , you applied for how many months and when did you applied. From India or Australia .


I have applied Dec-2020. I am in Australia but my family is india. applied visitor visa 600 only for my kid.


----------



## Pardhu

Pardhu said:


> I have applied Dec-2020. I am in Australia but my family is india. applied visitor visa 600 only for my kid.


Happy to inform you all, Just now received SC600 visitor visa grant.

Applied on 23-DEC-2020
Grant: FEB-03-2021


----------



## IamWinner

Pardhu said:


> Happy to inform you all, Just now received SC600 visitor visa grant.
> 
> Applied on 23-DEC-2020
> Grant: FEB-03-2021


That's really awesome @Pardhu ... Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## nimkaran

Pardhu said:


> Happy to inform you all, Just now received SC600 visitor visa grant.
> 
> Applied on 23-DEC-2020
> Grant: FEB-03-2021


Congratulations! 
Is your Child Visa 101 still pending?


----------



## Pardhu

nimkaran said:


> Congratulations!
> Is your Child Visa 101 still pending?


Yes, Its still Pending..


----------



## Rocky_25

Pardhu said:


> Happy to inform you all, Just now received SC600 visitor visa grant.
> 
> Applied on 23-DEC-2020
> Grant: FEB-03-2021


Congrates Pardhu thats an awesome news, and good luck to you and family.


----------



## nimkaran

Hi All,

We have submitted our Child Visa Subclass 101 and still we have not received any response. Hence we thought of applying Visitor Visa 600 (Family Sponsored Stream) for my Child, as we need to take her with us. To apply we need some assistance with providing some information below. Can someone who is in the same situation and have applied and successful in Visitor Visa 600 Family Stream help me please?


They require proof that the applicant is visiting as a temporary visitor
Proof that the applicant has reasons to return home


----------



## Rocky_25

Hi All,

Are you registered with DFAT, to travel Australia? 
If registered, when?
Have you received any communication for QANTAS repatriation flights?

Would like to know, is it based on priority or timelines which will matter


----------



## tiwary.r

Received 600 visa for my son today. Applied on 4th dec 2020. Granted on - 15 Feb2021


----------



## Rocky_25

tiwary.r said:


> Received 600 visa for my son today. Applied on 4th dec 2020. Granted on - 15 Feb2021


Congratulations Tiwari, and wish all the best for upcoming journey.

May I know are you onshore or offshore?
Did you applied for exemption?


----------



## IamWinner

tiwary.r said:


> Received 600 visa for my son today. Applied on 4th dec 2020. Granted on - 15 Feb2021


Congratulations... Did you apply for exemption?


----------



## tiwary.r

Rocky_25 said:


> Congratulations Tiwari, and wish all the best for upcoming journey.
> 
> May I know are you onshore or offshore?
> Did you applied for exemption?


Thanks Rocky! 
I am offshore in India. I am still to make my first entry with my family. 
I applied for exemption last week and I feel the visitor visa was granted only after applying for it . Although the portal still says ‘under consideration’ for the exemption requested.


----------



## tiwary.r

IamWinner said:


> Congratulations... Did you apply for exemption?


Thank you . Yes I did last week. The status is still ‘ under consideration’


----------



## hrithikfan04

anyone got tourist visa grant recently without raising travel exemption ?


----------



## nimkaran

Hi All,

Need an advise on Visitor Visa 600 - Sponsored Family stream application.

1. Should we create an immi account for the child or can we apply from parent's immi account?
2. According to the application guidelines, "All Visitor visa – Sponsored Family stream applications must be lodged in Australia". Should this be any issue if we are applying from Off-shore?
3. According to the application guidelines, "If you are outside Australia and cannot pay online".

Could someone please help me on how to address these?


----------



## hrithikfan04

nimkaran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need an advise on Visitor Visa 600 - Sponsored Family stream application.
> 
> 1. Should we create an immi account for the child or can we apply from parent's immi account?
> 2. According to the application guidelines, "All Visitor visa – Sponsored Family stream applications must be lodged in Australia". Should this be any issue if we are applying from Off-shore?
> 3. According to the application guidelines, "If you are outside Australia and cannot pay online".
> 
> Could someone please help me on how to address these?


1. I filed my child application from my immigration account.
2. It needs to be Tourist stream being offshore and don't have family sponsorship.
3. Payment is online so why location will matter .


----------



## nimkaran

rohitgupta007 said:


> 1. I filed my child application from my immigration account.
> 2. It needs to be Tourist stream being offshore and don't have family sponsorship.
> 3. Payment is online so why location will matter .


Hi Thanks for your reply. Can I know whether you filled form 956 or 956A?


----------



## hrithikfan04

nimkaran said:


> Hi Thanks for your reply. Can I know whether you filled form 956 or 956A?


Sorry not sure of these forms , didn't filed any.


----------



## nimkaran

rohitgupta007 said:


> Sorry not sure of these forms , didn't filed any.





rohitgupta007 said:


> Sorry not sure of these forms , didn't filed any.


When I filled the online application for SC 600 tourist scheme they asked for 956a as the applicant had to assign an authorized person for communication.


----------



## hrithikfan04

nimkaran said:


> When I filled the online application for SC 600 tourist scheme they asked for 956a as the applicant had to assign an authorized person for communication.


how old is your child. my child is 1 year so i have applied for her and am sponsor as well as parent. so don't think in this case 956A is required !!


----------



## nimkaran

rohitgupta007 said:


> how old is your child. my child is 1 year so i have applied for her and am sponsor as well as parent. so don't think in this case 956A is required !!


She is 2 years. We filled the 956A and in additional information mentioned that she is an infant. Hence biological father is signing.


----------



## nimkaran

Hi all, need a clarification on the additional documentation requirements. They have requested hospital record of the baby. Anyone has an idea on what documents we should submit?


----------



## IamWinner

nimkaran said:


> Hi all, need a clarification on the additional documentation requirements. They have requested hospital record of the baby. Anyone has an idea on what documents we should submit?


I think you should submit baby's discharge report and all the vaccination records.
Is there anything mentioned in detail about their requirement?


----------



## nimkaran

IamWinner said:


> I think you should submit baby's discharge report and all the vaccination records.
> Is there anything mentioned in detail about their requirement?


Thanks. No they have only requested hospital record of the baby


----------



## Vanessa.c

Hi All - I received travel exemption in December 2020 and 600 Visit visa (12 months visa) in March 2021. I plan to travel in June 2021. I was told by a friend that exemption has a 3 month validity. The exemption email does not mention a validity. Is there a validity for the travel exemption? Has anyone travelled using an exemption which is more than 3 months?


----------



## nimkaran

Vanessa.c said:


> Hi All - I received travel exemption in December 2020 and 600 Visit visa (12 months visa) in March 2021. I plan to travel in June 2021. I was told by a friend that exemption has a 3 month validity. The exemption email does not mention a validity. Is there a validity for the travel exemption? Has anyone travelled using an exemption which is more than 3 months?


Hi!
We applied visitor visa 600 in end February 2021. Exemption was requested late March 2021 and received confirmation few days back. Even in ours it doesn't say anything on validity period. It only says if the flights get delayed we don't have to reapply.


----------



## Vanessa.c

nimkaran said:


> Hi!
> We applied visitor visa 600 in end February 2021. Exemption was requested late March 2021 and received confirmation few days back. Even in ours it doesn't say anything on validity period. It only says if the flights get delayed we don't have to reapply.


I read the Home Affairs site, the exemption mus be applied within 2 months from date of travel.


----------



## avinash12

tiwary.r said:


> Received 600 visa for my son today. Applied on 4th dec 2020. Granted on - 15 Feb2021


Congratulations - my 600 application for my daughter is under process from November 2020 and still not received. Though I got the travel exemption.


----------



## hrithikfan04

nimkaran said:


> Hi!
> We applied visitor visa 600 in end February 2021. Exemption was requested late March 2021 and received confirmation few days back. Even in ours it doesn't say anything on validity period. It only says if the flights get delayed we don't have to reapply.


congratulations , did you got tourist visa granted as well or only exemption.


----------



## nimkaran

rohitgupta007 said:


> congratulations , did you got tourist visa granted as well or only exemption.


Only exemption.


----------



## IamWinner

avinash12 said:


> Congratulations - my 600 application for my daughter is under process from November 2020 and still not received. Though I got the travel exemption.





avinash12 said:


> Congratulations - my 600 application for my daughter is under process from November 2020 and still not received. Though I got the travel exemption.


Even I got the travel exemption but didn't get visa yet.


----------



## skreddy

Hi Everyone,

Everyone applying here for subclass 600 visa is opting for 
*Tourist stream (apply outside Australia)*
or
*Sponsored family stream*

From all this discussion it is not evident, please confirm...


----------



## skreddy

Hi Everyone,

My Child 101 (posted in Sep 2021) is in progress as I want to take my child asap to Australia asap planning to apply for SC 600 - *Tourist stream (apply outside Australia)*
There is an option to Fast Track the application for couple of type of applications and for Select countries.
Has anyone tried this option and does these really help to get the Visa grant faster.

Details of this fast tracking for your reference
*Fast-track your application*

You can ask us to fast-track your application if you hold a passport and travel from one of these countries:

China (but not Hong Kong or Macau)
India
the United Arab Emirates
Fast-tracking costs an extra AUD1,000 in addition to all other visa costs.
Applicants travelling on Chinese, Indian or UAE passports who want to fast-track their application must complete Form 1472 - Business visitor and Tourist streams Fast-track processing request.
If you are applying online, complete this form in ImmiAccount when you apply.

Please confirm asap.


----------



## nimkaran

skreddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Everyone applying here for subclass 600 visa is opting for
> *Tourist stream (apply outside Australia)*
> or
> *Sponsored family stream*
> 
> From all this discussion it is not evident, please confirm...


We both parents are outside Australia. So we opted tourist stream apply outside Australia. 
Still the visa is being processed.


----------



## skreddy

Hi Everyone,

My Child 101 (posted in Sep 2021) is in progress as I want to take my child asap to Australia asap planning to apply for SC 600 - *Tourist stream (apply outside Australia)*
There is an option to Fast Track the application for couple of type of applications and for Select countries.
Has anyone tried this option and does these really help to get the Visa grant faster.

Details of this fast tracking for your reference
*Fast-track your application*

You can ask us to fast-track your application if you hold a passport and travel from one of these countries:

China (but not Hong Kong or Macau)
India
the United Arab Emirates
Fast-tracking costs an extra AUD1,000 in addition to all other visa costs.
Applicants travelling on Chinese, Indian or UAE passports who want to fast-track their application must complete Form 1472 - Business visitor and Tourist streams Fast-track processing request.
If you are applying online, complete this form in ImmiAccount when you apply.


Planning to apply for SC 600 - Tourist Stream (apply outside Australia) from India for 1 year old kid.
Do we need to apply for PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) for Kid/Father/Mother.
If needed who and all will need this certificate ???

Please confirm asap.
Thanks


----------



## IamWinner

skreddy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My Child 101 (posted in Sep 2021) is in progress as I want to take my child asap to Australia asap planning to apply for SC 600 - *Tourist stream (apply outside Australia)*
> There is an option to Fast Track the application for couple of type of applications and for Select countries.
> Has anyone tried this option and does these really help to get the Visa grant faster.
> 
> Details of this fast tracking for your reference
> *Fast-track your application*
> 
> You can ask us to fast-track your application if you hold a passport and travel from one of these countries:
> 
> China (but not Hong Kong or Macau)
> India
> the United Arab Emirates
> Fast-tracking costs an extra AUD1,000 in addition to all other visa costs.
> Applicants travelling on Chinese, Indian or UAE passports who want to fast-track their application must complete Form 1472 - Business visitor and Tourist streams Fast-track processing request.
> If you are applying online, complete this form in ImmiAccount when you apply.
> 
> 
> Planning to apply for SC 600 - Tourist Stream (apply outside Australia) from India for 1 year old kid.
> Do we need to apply for PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) for Kid/Father/Mother.
> If needed who and all will need this certificate ???
> 
> Please confirm asap.
> Thanks


Police Clearance certificate is not required for Tourist visa.


----------



## hrithikfan04

I have applied Travel exemption today for my infant child whose tourist and child visa is in processing. any idea of processing time of travel exemption and if triggers tourist or child visa processing.


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy

Hi guys,

We are currently in US and applying visitor visa 600 for our 14 month old daughter. Can you please let us know what all medical documents are required? 
Is there anyway to expedite the process? 
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy

Also, we are planning to apply a visitor visa along with no further stay waiver. Then after reaching their planning to apply for 802 Child visa for her. While applying for the 600 visa, what should we put the purpose as? Tourism/Visiting Family or other? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy

One more question. Do we need to get health insurance before applying for the 600 visa or can I get it after I get the visa?


----------



## IamWinner

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> One more question. Do we need to get health insurance before applying for the 600 visa or can I get it after I get the visa?


Health insurance not mandatory before applying visa. We can get it before traveling.


----------



## IamWinner

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> Also, we are planning to apply a visitor visa along with no further stay waiver. Then after reaching their planning to apply for 802 Child visa for her. While applying for the 600 visa, what should we put the purpose as? Tourism/Visiting Family or other? Thanks in advance.


Reason can be visiting family/friends


----------



## hrithikfan04

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are currently in US and applying visitor visa 600 for our 14 month old daughter. Can you please let us know what all medical documents are required?
> Is there anyway to expedite the process?
> Any help is appreciated.


For Tourist Visa, there is no medical documents requirement. CO might ask at later stage if required but again case to case basis.

To expedite the process , you can create a covering letter explaining the situation on why want to travel earlier like job , housing , child education etc. Also request to remove 8503 condition so that if required visa can be applied onshore to extend stay.


----------



## IamWinner

Hi guys,

Received visitor visa for my child today. Applied on 29 Oct 2020. 
Will apply 802 from onshore.
Thanks to all the group members for your support.


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy

IamWinner said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Received visitor visa for my child today. Applied on 29 Oct 2020.
> Will apply 802 from onshore.
> Thanks to all the group members for your support.


Congragulations. Good luck


----------



## hrithikfan04

IamWinner said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Received visitor visa for my child today. Applied on 29 Oct 2020.
> Will apply 802 from onshore.
> Thanks to all the group members for your support.


congratulatios , i also got child tourist visa approved for 1 year and travel exemption grated. Will these 2 documents be eough for child to travel or more required ?


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy

hrithikfan04 said:


> congratulatios , i also got child tourist visa approved for 1 year and travel exemption grated. Will these 2 documents be eough for child to travel or more required ?


Congragulations to u too May i know when you had applied?


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy

hrithikfan04 said:


> congratulatios , i also got child tourist visa approved for 1 year and travel exemption grated. Will these 2 documents be eough for child to travel or more required ?


----------



## hrithikfan04

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> Congragulations to u too May i know when you had applied?


i had applied child tourist visa in Feb 2nd week and got it granted in April 3rd week with travel exemption.


----------



## IamWinner

Hi everyone,
Those whose kids travelled on visitor visa, can you pls let me know which medical insurance did you guys take? As I was looking into, all the policies are asking for one adult to be there in the policy.
Thanks.


----------



## hrithikfan04

IamWinner said:


> Hi everyone,
> Those whose kids travelled on visitor visa, can you pls let me know which medical insurance did you guys take? As I was looking into, all the policies are asking for one adult to be there in the policy.
> Thanks.


for travel purpose while taking medical insurance , do ask them if they will cover it when situation arises. because generally medical insurane is given for tourist visa and on return tickets basis !! I asked couple of insurance firms and they won't reimbuse though you can buy it.

do your confirmation while buying it.


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy

Hi Everyone,

We have applied for our daughter's visitor visa which is still under process. I wanted to apply for a travel exemption for her as well. The exemption form asks for an Australian address. What have you guys filed in there if you're traveling to Australia and you don't have an adress there yet.

Thanks in advance,
Rashmi


----------



## hrithikfan04

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We have applied for our daughter's visitor visa which is still under process. I wanted to apply for a travel exemption for her as well. The exemption form asks for an Australian address. What have you guys filed in there if you're traveling to Australia and you don't have an adress there yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Rashmi


you can provide any known's address as it's tentative address for initial stay .


----------



## missionaus18

I also got my child tourist visa with exemption.

Thanks to all who helped me in getting this.

One query though is the exemption valid untill my child travels or it has some validity period?

Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## hrithikfan04

missionaus18 said:


> I also got my child tourist visa with exemption.
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me in getting this.
> 
> One query though is the exemption valid untill my child travels or it has some validity period?
> 
> Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


In Request it says for travel upto 2 months but in exemption approvla there is no such wording of expiry dates !! ALso immediate family members of AU Citizens and PR are automatically exempted !! Safer side, raise another exemption if travel is beyond 2 months to avoid last minute hassles.


----------



## Rashmi Puttaswamy

People who have recently travelled to Australia, how has you experience been?
1) Did you call the airline and confirmed the itinerary considering the limited number of arrivals that are being allowed into the country? 
2) How many time were you flight cancelled/rescheduled? 
3) How was your quarantine experience? What additional preparation helped you during quarantine, or what do you wish you knew before that would have made it easier?
4) Do you know of anytime since March last year that the borders were closed even for Citizens/Permanent Residents.


----------



## chumashankar

IamWinner said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Received visitor visa for my child today. Applied on 29 Oct 2020.
> Will apply 802 from onshore.
> Thanks to all the group members for your support.


Can you tell us any conditions in VISA, did you chose tourist or sponsored family


----------



## carthicb

Hello, 

I and my wife are PR holders, currently in India. We recently had our baby, and we are planning to migrate to Australia in two months time. As our baby doesn't have a PR yet, could you suggest the best way how we could take her along along with us. The processing times for both visitor visa and child PR visa (subclass 101) seem to be quite high, as seen in the au.immigration website. Has anyone applied visitor visa for their child in the recent past? Could you tell me how long it took for the visa to be granted?

Thanks,
Karthik


----------



## asadnk86

Hello,

Its been a while since I posted but I'm in a similar position like everybody else here. I was planning to apply for Child Visa Offshore 101 back in Jan 2021 but after talking to an immigration consultant in Australia was advised to pursue for Child Visa Onshore 802.

Hence, after completing the formalities I applied Visitor Visa 600 back in March 2021 and got feedback from DoHA to provide some further documentation in April 2021. Completed the requirement in 1st week of May 2021 and still stuck on "Awaiting further assessment".

I was reading about the "Travel exemption" can someone please update Me regarding this?

The waiting period is a tough time. Do update if any of you guys get the Visitor grant.

Regards,
Asad


----------



## Ritu_86

Hello everyone. Myself and my husband are PR holders residing outside Australia. We have applied for visitor visa 600 (tourist) for our 3 year old daughter in February 2021, and have applied for travel exemption on Dec 21 2021. We received the exemption on Dec 23, 2021 however the visa has yet not been issued as of Jan 17 2022.

Can anyone pls help and assist us in providing guidance on whom we can maybe contact. Usually from the forum it appears that the visa is granted within a week or 10 days from exemption


----------



## asadnk86

Ritu_86 said:


> Hello everyone. Myself and my husband are PR holders residing outside Australia. We have applied for visitor visa 600 (tourist) for our 3 year old daughter in February 2021, and have applied for travel exemption on Dec 21 2021. We received the exemption on Dec 23, 2021 however the visa has yet not been issued as of Jan 17 2022.
> 
> Can anyone pls help and assist us in providing guidance on whom we can maybe contact. Usually from the forum it appears that the visa is granted within a week or 10 days from exemption


Dear Ritu,

I am in the same boat as yours. Me, my wife and our 4 yr old daughter are PR holder, while, we applied for visitor visa 600 (tourist) for our 2 year old daughter in April 2021. Status is still pending on "Further assessment" with no feedback as of today. Let's hope for the best. 

In the meanwhile, I was planning to call DoHA in few days regarding the processing status though I know they won't be responding much to it, but, I will try and share the feedback.

Can you kindly share what is "travel exemption" and what documents are required for applying it? 

Thanks & Warm Regards,
Asad.


----------



## soumys

Hi all, My husband, elder kid and myself are PR Holders. Husband is in Australia, I am still at offshore. We are planning to apply SC600 for my younger one who is 1 year old. 
1. Can someone please tell me whether to apply on Tourist Stream (outside australia) or Family Sponsored Stream? 

2. Also, i have tried to fill a draft of Family Sponsored Stream where I encountered a question about the Insurance. Do we have to apply for the insurance before applying as the site is requesting for the insurance details.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## asadnk86

Dear All,

Finally after a struggling 1 year of constant email checking My daughter has finally received "Visitor Visa 600" on 26th April, 2022. I lodged my visitor visa back on April 20. 2021. The forum has been kind as I followed the guidelines given here by different people. Resultingly the visa I received has been waivered from "No further stay condition" and has multiple entries. Furthermore, I was advised to lodge visa for maximum duration (3 years) and the Visa also fulfills that requirement as well. God has been Kind.

I now plan to lodge Onshore visa 802 when I reach Australia and start a new venture. 

All those waiting please be patient. Good wishes for all of you.

Regards, 
Asad


----------



## asadnk86

soumys said:


> Hi all, My husband, elder kid and myself are PR Holders. Husband is in Australia, I am still at offshore. We are planning to apply SC600 for my younger one who is 1 year old.
> 1. Can someone please tell me whether to apply on Tourist Stream (outside australia) or Family Sponsored Stream?
> 
> 2. Also, i have tried to fill a draft of Family Sponsored Stream where I encountered a question about the Insurance. Do we have to apply for the insurance before applying as the site is requesting for the insurance details.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Dear soumys,

1. I applied for tourist stream (outside australia)
2. No we do no have to apply for Insurance. You can get the insurance once you plan to travel and stay in Australia.

Regards,
Asad.


----------



## Shawon

Rashmi Puttaswamy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We have applied for our daughter's visitor visa which is still under process. I wanted to apply for a travel exemption for her as well. The exemption form asks for an Australian address. What have you guys filed in there if you're traveling to Australia and you don't have an adress there yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Rashmi



Hi Rashmi, 

My situation is similar to your case. I might need to apply for the Visitor Visa 600 for my son, since it appears Child visa would take long time to get approved. 

However, it would be a great help if you share under which stream you applied for visit visa and what are the related documents required to apply?
One more thing, if the child is below 12 years, isn't he/she is exempted from "travel exemption form"?

Thanks
Shawon


----------



## OOps

Hi,

Has anyone received tourist 600 visa recently? any idea about how long does it gonna take?

Regards
Gihan


----------

